# Small Gestational Sac at 5w4d! Bad sign?HELP



## Minimin

So I had my transvaginal ultrasound this morning. Though I have already posted the results of this on another thread I am really scared of the outcome and think this warrants a post on its own. I am hoping women who have had a similar experience will be able to share it with me.

My bfp was confirmed by bloods as follows:

4w 2d-161miu
4w 4d-255miu 58% rise- not really enough
5w 1d-462miu 81% -getting better but still should be higher.

Today at 5w 4d-a transvaginal us shows a Gestational Sac 4.3mm- smaller than expected by 2.0mm at least. I think around 5w they expect a 6+ size. I have read that my GS size puts me at around 4w+5d (Rossavik formula to calculate). No yoke sac was seen this morning. There are several different "calculators" of GS and pregnancy age and it is confusing me as to which is the real way if there is any!

Does the small GS means I have a high chance of this pregnancy failing? I would have thought at 5w+4 I would be able to see something more than a small sac. I am sure of all my LMP and OV dates as I have a CBFM, temp and CM monitor.

After an Ectopic Pregnancy Sept 09 and MC in Jan10 I am terrified this is a bad sign. I know there is nothing else I can do but wait. I am scheduled for another scan in 10 days where I will be 7w exactly.

Can anyone share experiences and is this GS normal? I cant help but feel this pregnancy is doomed and feeling really disheartened with all the stress and pain. :(


----------



## Jox

im sorry i have no advice other than if the sonographer didnt seem worried then you should try not to worry...easier said than done i know x


----------



## gumb69

i've no advice, just try and keep calm,easier said than done i know. 
best of luck with your scan x


----------



## Carmello_01

Oh, hun this must be so nerve wracking. 
I was 'certain' of my dates based on temping,cm charting and blood tests through my fertility clinic, and despite all of that LO was still measuring one week behind at my scans at 5,6 ( to confirm 5 week scan and see a heartbeat) and 8 weeks.
He then 'caught up' at a scan at 10 weeks and was measuring 11 weeks, and has been consistent ever since.
I'm sending big, warm,positive vibes your way, as well as bucket loads of sticky bean dust!
:hug:


----------



## Wantabean

i have had this before. as long as the woman wasnt worried then you shouldn't be. i went at 5w4 and only had a sac then 3 days later i got scanned again and there was feotal pole. fxd for you xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi hun, I also had a scan at 5+4, the scan only showed a sac, not heartbeat or anything. It worried me also but I was assured it was fine. I went for a scan 5 weeks later and they found a healthy baby with a healthy heart. Best of luck to you x


----------



## Megg33k

When my MMC was discovered, she didn't see any more than a GS and said it measured 5+2 and looked "perfect" for that gestation! So, I think it's probably fine! If she wasn't worried, then you probably shouldn't be! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies for your posts- your stories are comforting and reassuring. I feel much better knowing all hope is not lost. I keep telling myself there is nothing I can do to change the outcome other than positive thoughts to beanie


----------

